# FENCO DYNAPAK Clutches any good???



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Has anyone ever used a Fenco DYNAPAK Clutches on their Sentras?

I called 3 different shops and they all sell this clutch. 
It costs about $130 less than a clutch Nissan sells. Nissan's clutch is a clutch made for Nissan to compete with lost cost replacements, It is made in USA not Japan.


----------

